# Aquaracer vs Formula 1?



## Vin524 (Oct 9, 2006)

I am in the market for a new watch and really like Tag Heuer. I actually prefer that this watch be Quartz. I am looking at the Formula 1 and the Aquaracer . Any feedback on these two models (pros and cons, etc) would be much appreciated. Thanks!!!

Aquaracer 300M40.5 MM Blue "sunray" Polished steel bracelet | TAG Heuer

FORMULA 1 200 MTAG Heuer FORMULA 141 MM Black Polished steel bracelet | TAG Heuer


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm not certain, but would hazard a guess that both these watches use the same movement. Even if not, then they'll be comparable. The Formula 1 used to be Tag's entry level model, and I guess it still is to some extent, but the new models I think are on a par with the Aquaracer quality-wise. I think the choice boils down to which design you prefer.


----------



## Raymond9010 (Aug 12, 2013)

Personally it comes down to style and water resistance, the F1 line used to be the entry level and quartz only, but now days F1 gets automatic and i think its on par with the aqua racer. Maybe the Aqua racer are built to a higher standard hence the deeper water rating???


----------



## rairai (Oct 26, 2015)

I choose Formula 1


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Personal preference really, for me the aquaracer, I like the finishing on the case, would do "dress" better than the F1, but that's my opinion. Buy what YOU like the best. Good luck and post pics when you have made the acquisition.


----------



## elbeik (Oct 19, 2013)

This particular F1 model is a new case, a big change from the older models. I'd favor it.


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

I had the exact same debate yesterday when looking to purchase a new tag. It was between the formula 1 and aquaracer 300m (both Quartz). When comparing the two I felt that the aquaracer was superior in physical quality, the heft was a lot nicer and for some reason the band didn't feel as flimsy as the F1. Also, I wear semi formal attire to work, I was looking for a daily watch and the all silver bezel dressed up a lot nicer than the F1's silver bezel with black accents. I loved both but found more versatility / quality out of the aquaracer so I went with it. Hope this helps


----------



## arbyjr (Apr 2, 2015)

The aquaracer comes from a strong dive watch background, but most of the new ones are losing their dive heritage. 

Now the F1 series I think has really stepped in to that auto/aviation heritage that the old Autavia use to fill. The new case style is even reminiscent of the Autavia’s. The New F1’s have really moved up in class and I think it’s the best choice over a want-a-be dive watch...

I myself just went through this as well and was looking at the Aquracer GMT, but found the F1 GMT the better choice (well for me I guess).


----------



## crispyjm (Jul 23, 2014)

I like both so would go with which you prefer... 

Only thing I would suggest is before you buy have a look around for deals on the auto versions only saying becuase I got a quartz aquaracer and later ended up wishing I'd put a little extra money in and gone for an automatic watch


----------



## arbyjr (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes shop around, I got my F1 GMT auto for just a few 100$ more then the aquracer quartz. Even the Aquracer auto was not that much in the store...


----------



## arbyjr (Apr 2, 2015)

Also this was from an advertised dealer, not gray market. Dealers will work with you and most of the time they will always be having a "sale" going on... not always but when you find the right dealer and you have a life time relationship. 

Just about every watch I have/had has came from the same dealer...


----------



## Vin524 (Oct 9, 2006)

arbyjr said:


> Yes shop around, I got my F1 GMT auto for just a few 100$ more then the aquracer quartz. Even the Aquracer auto was not that much in the store...


I like automatic watches a lot and currently own one. However, I have to keep that watch in a winder because I do not wear it everyday, and I want to be able to pick it up, put it on and go. Without the winder, I cannot do that as I would be forced to set the time. So if I get an auto Tag then I need to purchase another winder. I am looking for something to wear a few times a week, and something that I can just pick up, put on and go. Therefore, I think that quartz is the better choice for me.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Vin524 said:


> I like automatic watches a lot and currently own one. However, I have to keep that watch in a winder because I do not wear it everyday, and I want to be able to pick it up, put it on and go. Without the winder, I cannot do that as I would be forced to set the time. So if I get an auto Tag then I need to purchase another winder. I am looking for something to wear a few times a week, and something that I can just pick up, put on and go. Therefore, I think that quartz is the better choice for me.


Get a multiple head winder. I have a 6 head and 3 head unit. You dont need the ultra expensive units.


----------



## bhans (Sep 8, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with going quartz. Quartz movements have a number of pluses over autos so go for one if that's what you like. Out of the three +$1000 watches I own two are quartz. Omega and TAG Aquaracer. As for the Formula vs. Aquaracer my taste is more towards the Aquaracer

Mine-


----------



## arbyjr (Apr 2, 2015)

bhans said:


> There is nothing wrong with going quartz. Quartz movements have a number of pluses over autos so go for one if that's what you like.


Exactly! there is nothing wrong with a nice quartz, I think my only point was shop around because even if the quartz model is what you want you could save a lot...


----------



## jrpippen (May 5, 2009)

Quartz can be very handy, especially if you own a few watches and need to just grab and go! My Aquaracer 500m is always ready to go!










@watchbod


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

Think no further - Aquaracer 500m it is!











Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## wellhouse (Aug 13, 2014)

If you like the WAY1112 don't rule out the WAP1112 either, very similiar only marginally smaller (cheaper now as it's the last model) I bought one for messing around on the boat, does the job nicely and i don't need to be to precious about it. Looked at the formula 1 but was put off by the bezel.


----------



## Gregc (Feb 9, 2015)

When I had this dilemma, about a year ago, the non-quartz AquaRacer won out. I am happy today with that decision. YMMV.


----------



## WatchMiner (Jun 26, 2021)

Vin524 said:


> I am in the market for a new watch and really like Tag Heuer. I actually prefer that this watch be Quartz. I am looking at the Formula 1 and the Aquaracer . Any feedback on these two models (pros and cons, etc) would be much appreciated. Thanks!!!
> 
> Aquaracer 300M40.5 MM Blue "sunray" Polished steel bracelet | TAG Heuer
> 
> FORMULA 1 200 MTAG Heuer FORMULA 141 MM Black Polished steel bracelet | TAG Heuer


Just bought the Aquaracer that you were considering years ago. A nicer looking time piece I say.


----------



## DMass (Jun 17, 2021)

Edited. Someone resurrected a 5 year old thread 🤣😂 I missed the OPs question date...


----------



## WatchMiner (Jun 26, 2021)

Congratulations enjoy it! Im saving for more.


----------



## jamesbiz (Sep 11, 2010)

WatchMiner said:


> Just bought the Aquaracer that you were considering years ago. A nicer looking time piece I say.


lol this person isn't even on this forum anymore.


----------

